# Fender 2015



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 13, 2015)

Okay, not as popular 'round here as your Ibbies and ESPs, but I know there's some Fender love around here.

Anyone know anything? Got any pics?

I've come across Fender's Winter NAMM Presskit listing their new models, but there are no pictures. I'll pass it on anyway, so you can have an idea of what's in the works:

https://www.namm.org/sites/www.namm.org/files_public/presskits/wn15/fender-musical-instruments-corporation/FMIC%202015%20NAMM%20Show%20Products_0.pdf

For those not wanting to go to the link, here's some copypasta:

*FENDER CUSTOM SHOP ELECTRIC GUITARS*
1952 Heavy Relic Telecaster
1957 Relic Stratocaster
1960 Relic Telecaster Custom
1963 Relic Stratocaster
1963 Relic Telecaster
1970 Relic Stratocaster
2015 American Custom Stratocaster
2015 American Custom Stratocaster w/Flame Maple Top
2015 American Custom Telecaster
2015 American Custom Telecaster w/Flame Maple Top
2015 Limited Edition 1955 Esquire Relic w/Telecaster Conversion Kit
2015 Limited Edition 1955 Stratocaster Relic
2015 Limited Edition Telecaster Caballo Tono Relic
2015 Post Modern Stratocaster Journeyman Relic
2015 Post Modern Stratocaster NOS
2015 Post Modern Telecaster Journeyman Relic
2015 Post Modern Telecaster NOS

*FENDER ELECTRIC GUITARS*
10 for &#8217;15 Limited Edition Collection American Deluxe Mahogany Stratocaster HSS
10 for &#8217;15 Limited Edition Collection American Longboard Stratocaster HSS
10 for &#8217;15 Limited Edition Collection American Shortboard Mustang
10 for &#8217;15 Limited Edition Collection American Standard Blackout Stratocaster
10 for &#8217;15 Limited Edition Collection American Standard Double-Cut Telecaster
10 for &#8217;15 Limited Edition Collection American Standard Stratocaster Oiled Ash
10 for &#8217;15 Limited Edition Collection American Standard Telecaster HH
10 for &#8217;15 Limited Edition Collection American Vintage &#8216;50s Telecaster Reclaimed Redwood
10 for &#8217;15 Limited Edition Collection American Vintage &#8217;52 Telecaster Korina
10 for &#8217;15 Limited Edition American Vintage &#8216;70s Hardtail Stratocaster
American Deluxe Stratocaster HSS Shawbucker
American Standard Stratocaster HSS Shawbucker
Dave Murray Stratocaster HHH
Sergio Vallin Signature Model
Classic &#8216;60s Jaguar Lacquer
Classic &#8216;60s Jaguar Road Worn
Classic &#8216;60s Jazzmaster Lacquer
Classic &#8216;60s Jazzmaster Road Worn
Limited Edition Sandblasted Stratocaster with Ash Body
Limited Edition Sandblasted Telecaster with Ash Body
Special Edition &#8216;60s Stratocaster w/Matching Headcap
Special Edition David Lozeau Art Stratocaster
Standard Stratocaster HH
Standard Stratocaster HSH
Standard Stratocaster HSS w/Floyd Rose
Standard Telecaster HH

*FENDER CUSTOM SHOP BASS GUITARS*
1959 Journeyman Relic Precision Bass
1960 Journeyman Relic Jazz Bass
2015 Limited Edition
1955 Precision Bass Relic
2015 Post Modern Precision Jazz Bass Journeyman Relic
2015 Post Modern Precision Jazz Bass NOS
2015 Post Modern Precision Jazz Bass Journeyman Relic
2015 Post Modern Precision Jazz Bass NOS

*FENDER BASS GUITARS*
Artist American Geddy Lee Jazz Bass
Artist Steve Harris Precision Bass
Deluxe Active Okoume Jazz Bass
Deluxe Active Okoume Jazz Bass V
Deluxe Active Okoume Precision Bass
Limited Edition Sandblasted Jazz Bass with Ash Body
Limited Edition Sandblasted Precision Bass with Ash Body
Standard Dimension Bass IV
Standard Jaguar Bass


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 13, 2015)

Also gonna be some Squier Dimension basses, looks like. 


PS: There's info on the new Jackson and Charvel releases in that link, too .


----------



## feraledge (Jan 13, 2015)

Interesting, don't think I'd heard of the double cut telecaster before. 
This is what google had to say about it: 





I think the Dave Murray was out before, though for some reason sans Floyd.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 13, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> 10 for &#8217;15 Limited Edition American Vintage &#8216;70s Hardtail Stratocaster



Ooooh, keep talking...

The CS stuff sounds gorgeous too. New stuff from Fender seriously excites me more than Jackson, Ibanez etc. Guess my tastes are changing.

I wanna see some new CS Jazzmasters though...


----------



## Forkface (Jan 13, 2015)

I lol'd pretty hard at the Jackson guitar names...
i mean, seriously:

X SLATTXMG 3-6 Soloist&#8482;
X SLATTXMG (Q) 3-6 Soloist
X SLATXMG 3-6 Soloist
X SLATXMG (Q) 3-6 Soloist
X SLATHX 3-7 Soloist
X SLATHX-M 3-7 Soloist
X SLATHXSD 3-8 Soloist
X SLATHXQ 3-8 Soloist
X SLATHXSD 3-7 Soloist
X SLATHXSDQ 3-7 Soloist
X SLATX-M 3-7 Soloist
X SLATXSD 3-7 Soloist

the fuck lmao

back on topic, what the hell does sandblasted mean?


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 13, 2015)

The "old" Murray sig is a HH strat with Di Marzio Super Distortion, this one being labeled as HHH so I guess it's the newer with the Duncan hot rails in all the slots.
Which means that I might actually get interested if it has a floyd.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jan 13, 2015)

"As long as we don't screw up toooo bad, we'll blow Gibson out of the water this year" - Fender.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 13, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Interesting, don't think I'd heard of the double cut telecaster before.
> This is what google had to say about it:
> 
> 
> ...



I've never heard of one, that is pretty cool looking though.


----------



## GBH14 (Jan 13, 2015)

Forkface said:


> back on topic, what the hell does sandblasted mean?



It literally means what it is!

bit of info here: Fender Limited Edition Sandblasted American Telecaster (Crimson Transparent)

Looks nice, a bit different for Fender


----------



## stevexc (Jan 13, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> 2015 Post Modern Stratocaster Journeyman Relic
> 2015 Post Modern Stratocaster NOS
> 2015 Post Modern Telecaster Journeyman Relic
> 2015 Post Modern Telecaster NOS



Post Modern? Sounds intriguing. Probably gonna be way less cool than I'm imagining.

A sandblasted Jazz could be pretty damn sweet though.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm actually more interested in what Squier is launching. They seem to have much more in the way of interesting instruments these days


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jan 13, 2015)

About the only thing I've noticed is that they've taken down the Blacktop Jag from the site


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2015)

TemjinStrife said:


> I'm actually more interested in what Squier is launching. They seem to have much more in the way of interesting instruments these days



Surprisingly, they only have two instruments planned; a 4 and 5-string Dimension bass. Very bleh. 

These interest me, though..




> FENDER BASS AMPLIFICATION
> Bassman ®Hybrid 500







> FENDER
> ACCESSORIES
> American Select Solderless Stratocaster Pickups
> Custom Shop Fat &#8216;50s Solderless Stratocaster Pickups
> Texas Special&#8482;Solderless Stratocaster Pickups


----------



## bostjan (Jan 13, 2015)

Any sevens?! LOL

I'd love to see a reissue Fender Talon in a seven. I'm sure they could sell one of those&#8230;

No, seriously, though, Fender makes good stuff. I don't get too excited about their new offerings, since to me, they look like the old offerings every year, but that's what they do best.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jan 13, 2015)

Mahogany strat might need to be mine this year.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope they make some affordable guitars with interesting finishes. That's all I ask.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 13, 2015)

A lot of those sound really cool, especially the hard tail 70's American Reissue, Blackout Strat, '52 Tele Korina, HH Tele, and the Floyd Strat.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 13, 2015)

A new Tim Shaw pickup? Awesome!


----------



## punisher911 (Jan 13, 2015)

Am I the only one that doesn't care for "relic'd" guitars?


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Jan 13, 2015)

I know I'm dreaming, but with Fender having their "1950's Reissue blah" and "1960's Reissue whatever", how about bringing back the HM Strats from the late 80's/early 90's? They can change them to have Floyds instead of Kahlers or whatever, but something like that for the metalheads (like me) who wanted one back then but couldn't afford it.

And a Strat w/ a Floyd isn't the same thing (before anyone suggests this).


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 13, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Surprisingly, they only have two instruments planned; a 4 and 5-string Dimension bass. Very bleh.
> 
> These interest me, though..



Dude, I've never been a fan of that Dimension series...I'm bummed, but only as bummed as a dude who already owns the perfect Fender for me in the Blacktop Baritone Tele could be.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 13, 2015)

punisher911 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't care for "relic'd" guitars?



No you are not! Guitars that show wear in the finish due to play = Cool. Guitars that show wear because somebody intentionally finished them that way = Not Cool! The only guitar I can think off with relic treatment that I liked, was Will Adlers ESP Warbird last year. And I'm not sure you could even call it relic'd since it was supposed to look like a used skateboard.


----------



## stevexc (Jan 13, 2015)

punisher911 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't care for "relic'd" guitars?



Rule 37 of guitar forums: Every thread that mentions "relics" must have someone complaining about how they're the only one that doesn't like them. This rule universally applies to most, if not all, aesthetic appointments.

That's a tongue-in-cheek "no, you're not"  

Personally, I don't know if I'd buy a "relic"'d guitar, but the look of a well-worn Fender is fantastic. Either way, it's really nothing more than an aesthetic choice.

Also inb4 "why not just relic it yourself" - same reason most people don't buy a black guitar to refinish it blue 



Surveyor 777 said:


> I know I'm dreaming, but with Fender having their "1950's Reissue blah" and "1960's Reissue whatever", how about bringing back the HM Strats from the late 80's/early 90's? They can change them to have Floyds instead of Kahlers or whatever, but something like that for the metalheads (like me) who wanted one back then but couldn't afford it.
> 
> And a Strat w/ a Floyd isn't the same thing (before anyone suggests this).



From what I'm digging up, it was a lack of popularity. Fender and Gibson both have a HUGE fanbase that insists on both companies sticking to their formulas... "different" things like the HM Strat tend to not sell super well. But I guess that's why they have Charvel, so they can still produce "vintage modern" instruments.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 13, 2015)

Apparently, there are some rumors of a Charvel Custom Select program as well. Would love to see that come into fruition!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2015)

punisher911 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't care for "relic'd" guitars?



Are you new to forums? 

I see more hate for relic'd guitars than modelers or Gibsons combined.


----------



## yingmin (Jan 13, 2015)

stevexc said:


> Also inb4 "why not just relic it yourself" - same reason most people don't buy a black guitar to refinish it blue


It's actually more than that; I've seen people buy reliced guitars who hate the concept behind relicing a guitar, but can't get past how well they play. A certain amount of relicing has a functional purpose.

Also, it lets people get over the psychological hurdle of buying an expensive guitar, and then being afraid to play it or take it out of the house. 

Further, to the idea of relicing or even reissues in general, a lot of people like the idea of owning a '59 Les Paul, or a well-worn '56 Strat or something, but could never afford to own the real thing. There's an additional component, though, and I see this a lot working at a guitar store: some people refuse to buy anything that's been owned or even played before. Christ, I've had people who saw me open a box for the first time to show them what the piece actually looked like, then wanted an unopened one. It's a compulsion for some people. So even if they got a screaming deal on an original, naturally reliced vintage guitar, they still wouldn't buy it, but might buy a reissue relic.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 13, 2015)

I like relic'd guitars. because I don't worry as much for dings or buckle rash.
PAYING MORE for relic'd guitars tho, now thats dislikable. 

And nowadays, goddamn guitar finishes are so hard that its close to imposible to naturally relic a guitar that actually looks like the relic'd ones from factory.

If you like how it looks, I see no problem in buying a relic'd one. I see it no different than buying a red or a green guitar. It's just a guitar finish in the end.

OT: The sandblasted finish someone posted looks pretty cool, looking forward to see it on their new releases.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jan 13, 2015)

yingmin said:


> It's actually more than that; I've seen people buy reliced guitars who hate the concept behind relicing a guitar, but can't get past how well they play. A certain amount of relicing has a functional purpose.
> 
> Also, it lets people get over the psychological hurdle of buying an expensive guitar, and then being afraid to play it or take it out of the house.
> 
> Further, to the idea of relicing or even reissues in general, a lot of people like the idea of owning a '59 Les Paul, or a well-worn '56 Strat or something, but could never afford to own the real thing. There's an additional component, though, and I see this a lot working at a guitar store: some people refuse to buy anything that's been owned or even played before. Christ, I've had people who saw me open a box for the first time to show them what the piece actually looked like, then wanted an unopened one. It's a compulsion for some people. So even if they got a screaming deal on an original, naturally reliced vintage guitar, they still wouldn't buy it, but might buy a reissue relic.




I have heard more than one guy say "I don't want to mess up the relicing"


----------



## yingmin (Jan 13, 2015)

TheRileyOBrien said:


> I have heard more than one guy say "I don't want to mess up the relicing"



Well, there's no accounting for stupidity.


----------



## max3000 (Jan 13, 2015)

Having just bought an AVRI57 that's been relic'd I can say that it's quite nice not having to worry scratching and dinging your expensive new guitar.

With my other expensive instruments (ESP horizon and PRS McCarty) that are in mint condition I'm constantly paranoid about that.


----------



## punisher911 (Jan 13, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Are you new to forums?
> 
> I see more hate for relic'd guitars than modelers or Gibsons combined.



Heck yeah I'm new and what's a "forum"?  

Truthfully, I've never noticed the relic hate before... Guess I just didn't pay attention enough. To me it's like buying a new car with dents in it already.


----------



## xxx128 (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish Fender would make a new stratocaster. One can only dream...


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm waiting for the tasty pics


----------



## jvms (Jan 13, 2015)

....ing sick! Although, his original one was a California Series. This will be waaaay more expensive than his original.
Fender Dave Murray Strat HHH Maple Neck 2 Tone Sunburst | Andertons


----------



## yingmin (Jan 13, 2015)

xxx128 said:


> I wish Fender would make a new stratocaster. One can only dream...



I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt that this wasn't just a troll, so can you explain what you mean by that?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 13, 2015)

jvms said:


> ....ing sick! Although, his original one was a California Series. This will be waaaay more expensive than his original.
> Fender Dave Murray Strat HHH Maple Neck 2 Tone Sunburst | Andertons



That is sweet! I like that one more than his current model. It's also got a 9.5-14" radius.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm interested in seeing what the "post modern" Strats and Teles look like. I need to find a "modern" Tele for more shred-friendly players......like a Wirebird. (Man, I want a Wirebird.)

With that said, wasn't Sergio Vallin playing Suhr for the longest time? Why the hell would you dump Suhr to team up with Fender? (Unless it's the same reason Guthrie left Suhr to hop to Charvel/Fender and Rick Graham dropped Suhr to hop on the ESP/LTD train.)


----------



## Curt (Jan 13, 2015)

I would personally prefer the JB jr/SSL-1/Little 59 set, in it, but otherwise, and especially being a signature for one of my favorite guitarists ever, i'm loving it.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 13, 2015)

I'd like to see more Starcasters, maybe in a different direction...One with a Jazzmaster bridge maybe? Paul Rhoney does a brilliant take on it but it's megabucks.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 13, 2015)

Tesla said:


> I'd like to see more Starcasters, maybe in a different direction...One with a Jazzmaster bridge maybe? Paul Rhoney does a brilliant take on it but it's megabucks.



Goddamn, someone who actually wants the horrible Jazzmaster bridge to be used on ANYTHING? 

I swapped my JM's bridge for a Mustang bridge (direct swap), and I'm now considering a tune-o-matic (which might not be). I agree about Starcasters though - I'd love to see an American or CS one! With the best will in the world, the Mexican one looks a little bit cheap.

In other news - I've discovered recently, if you thought humbuckers sounded good through a Mesa/Boogie set for a high-gain modern rock (not metal) sound, Jazzmaster pickups will honestly blow your mind. Mine's only a Squier with stock Duncan Designed pickups but sounds enormous. Cleans are great too obviously - it has 11s and it's a bitch to play compared to my Strat, but I think it might be one of the best-sounding guitars I have.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 13, 2015)

JD27 said:


> That is sweet! I like that one more than his current model. It's also got a 9.5-14" radius.



OMG! Finally!!!! I noticed this on the list as well. So going to order! I had an Iron Maiden strat many years ago and absolutely loved it with this config. This one looks beautiful!

I don't think it will be as expensive as his previous one as this one comes with a deluxe gig bag. 

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Bleach31 (Jan 13, 2015)

As much as I know that "it wouldn't be a real Strat." I'd kill for a couple models with fixed bridges. Other than the Root sig, they don't really make one anymore. Love his sig, but EMGs.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 13, 2015)

The list says there's going to be a fixed bridge 70s strat.

Unrelated:

As much as I'm against the idea from a Tele snob's POV, I think making a Standard Tele HH is a really good move on their part. Many people around these parts seem to want a "Tele," but that desire generally only extends as far as the body shape, so it'll be cool to finally have another HH Tele option for those folks, since for the longest time there was only the Jim Root tele, Blacktops, or the 70s Thinline and Deluxe reissues (and I'm not actually sure whether or not standard humbuckers are the same size as the "wide-rane" pickps those usually have). Standards series means MIM, too, so it won't break the bank.

inb4 someone points out a dozen other HH Teles I'm forgetting about .


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 13, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> The list says there's going to be a fixed bridge 70s strat.
> 
> Unrelated:
> 
> ...


I want an actual Fender "Tele"...not a "single cut thin body" guitar that looks like a Telecaster. Only other company I'd settle for would be a Wirebird...and damn do I want a Wirebird (as stated above, haha). My qualm though is the super curved radius on a Fender. I can't play that. I'm used to super flat (20") to infinite radius fretboard.

I've been thinking about going back and getting a Blacktop baritone Tele and modding it to be HH though.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 13, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> The list says there's going to be a fixed bridge 70s strat.
> 
> Unrelated:
> 
> ...



I thought they already made a HH American Standard Tele?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 13, 2015)

JD27 said:


> I thought they already made a HH American Standard Tele?



Looks like there's one on the site, yeah, along with a Select HH. It's marked as "New," but that could be a Summer NAMM thing or even older, the way some sites are maintained .

Either way, a Standard series edition will be more affordable, which will hopefully translate to higher sales numbers and more model variety in the future.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 13, 2015)

JD27 said:


> I thought they already made a HH American Standard Tele?



I thought they did too.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 13, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> *FENDER BASS GUITARS*
> Artist American Geddy Lee Jazz Bass
> ...
> Standard Dimension Bass IV...


I have the Canadian version of the Geddy Lee, ey? Still my goto.

Still want a Bass VI, I am interest.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 13, 2015)

Forkface said:


> I lol'd pretty hard at the Jackson guitar names...
> i mean, seriously:
> 
> X SLATHXSDQ 3-7 Soloist


Wait, does that mean what I think it means?

No, seriously, I think it means 'drop Q' -- is that what it means?


----------



## 3074326 (Jan 13, 2015)

Kind of surprised that they've discontinued the American Specials. Those were nice guitars for people who want an American made instrument with good specs for a Strat. That crowd will have to go for a Mexican model or save up a good chunk for a Standard now. The Specials were good sellers.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 13, 2015)

3074326 said:


> Kind of surprised that they've discontinued the American Specials. Those were nice guitars for people who want an American made instrument with good specs for a Strat. That crowd will have to go for a Mexican model or save up a good chunk for a Standard now. The Specials were good sellers.



Did they drop the Specials? I don't think the press kit list is a list of ALL the models, just a list of all the _new_ models. I haven't heard anything about the Specials being discontinued.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 13, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> Wait, does that mean what I think it means?
> 
> No, seriously, I think it means 'drop Q' -- is that what it means?



I think it means X Series Soloist Arch Top H-fixed bridge Seymour Duncan Quilt Top (X SLATHSDQ) 

The only letters in there that I haven't seen in Jackson's naming convention are "SD," which I'm assuming means Seymour Duncan (as opposed to MG which seems to indicate active EMGs).


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 14, 2015)

jvms said:


> ....ing sick! Although, his original one was a California Series. This will be waaaay more expensive than his original.
> Fender Dave Murray Strat HHH Maple Neck 2 Tone Sunburst | Andertons




Neck: Maple, "C" Shape 
Neck: Maple, "C" Shape 
Neck: Maple, "C" Shape 

GLORIA ALLELUJAH THE V NECK IS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONE....and so will soon be my wallet. *Enters save mode*


----------



## DeepSixed (Jan 14, 2015)

BucketheadRules said:


> I agree about Starcasters though - I'd love to see an American or CS one! With the best will in the world, the Mexican one looks a little bit cheap..



I'll third on the Starcaster. I've wanted one for years and was really excited when they announced the modern player, but when I saw the details, the changes to the bridge, amp style knobs and lack of a master volume tempered that somewhat. They also don't have "real" (CuNiFe magnet) Wide Range humbuckers, but we'll probably never see those again on any production model.

The current model is actually Chinese rather than MIM. They seem pretty well made, though and are probably decent for the price. What I'd want from an American one would probably end up costing as much as a vintage Starcaster does


----------



## Bleach31 (Jan 17, 2015)

2015 Ltd. Ed. Sandblasted Strats and Jazz bass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2015)

The blue. 

Aw. Yis.


----------



## Bleach31 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sad news on these: They only made 150 of each of the Strats, 125 of each of the Teles, and 25 of each bass. From what my local store was told, there are no Telecasters left, and very few of the Strats or basses.


----------



## Stereordinary (Jan 17, 2015)

Tesla said:


> I'd like to see more Starcasters, maybe in a different direction...One with a Jazzmaster bridge maybe? Paul Rhoney does a brilliant take on it but it's megabucks.





BucketheadRules said:


> Goddamn, someone who actually wants the horrible Jazzmaster bridge to be used on ANYTHING?
> 
> I swapped my JM's bridge for a Mustang bridge (direct swap), and I'm now considering a tune-o-matic (which might not be). I agree about Starcasters though - I'd love to see an American or CS one! With the best will in the world, the Mexican one looks a little bit cheap.



I only use Mastery bridges and vibratos on my guitars, which are far, far more stable than the traditional Fender Jazzmaster bridges and vibratos. Part of the reason why they're M3gaBuck$.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 20, 2015)

the dave murray sig is less than a grand


----------



## PBGas (Jan 20, 2015)

timbucktu123 said:


> the dave murray sig is less than a grand



Mexican build?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 20, 2015)

Stereordinary said:


> I only use Mastery bridges and vibratos on my guitars, which are far, far more stable than the traditional Fender Jazzmaster bridges and vibratos. Part of the reason why they're M3gaBuck$.



I've been considering a Staytrem, which is a little less but is also meant to be really good.

What's the playability like with the Mastery bridge? My JM with its Mustang bridge doesn't like anything much lighter than 11s and the action is pretty high. I'm looking for something that'll make it play better, basically, because I have to fight it too much.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 20, 2015)

PBGas said:


> Mexican build?



I wouldn't think they would be, but that's the only way they end up under $1000.


----------



## Harry (Jan 21, 2015)

3074326 said:


> Kind of surprised that they've discontinued the American Specials. Those were nice guitars for people who want an American made instrument with good specs for a Strat. That crowd will have to go for a Mexican model or save up a good chunk for a Standard now. The Specials were good sellers.





Grand Moff Tim said:


> Did they drop the Specials? I don't think the press kit list is a list of ALL the models, just a list of all the _new_ models. I haven't heard anything about the Specials being discontinued.



Yep, pretty certain the Specials are here to stay (Edit : I may be wrong here)
Some of the Blacktop line (basically, anything that isn't a Strat or Tele) has been dropped however, which does make sense to me.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 21, 2015)

I'd have liked a USA Murray guitar but, oh, well, it's not like mexi fenders are bad to start with. His previous sig wasn't overly successful because it was actually not faithful to what he uses (no floyd, really ?) but it was a USA with a nitro finish.


----------



## 3074326 (Jan 21, 2015)

Harry said:


> Yep, pretty certain the Specials are here to stay. Wouldn't make sense to drop that line IMO.
> Some of the Blacktop line (basically, anything that isn't a Strat or Tele) has been dropped however, which does make sense to me.





Grand Moff Tim said:


> Did they drop the Specials? I don't think the press kit list is a list of ALL the models, just a list of all the _new_ models. I haven't heard anything about the Specials being discontinued.



According to the Fender rep whom I deal with, they're done with the Specials. My comment was based on info from the rep, not the release in the thread. But the Specials not being on that list may or may not support the rep's info.


----------



## jamesfarrell (Jan 21, 2015)

bostjan said:


> Any sevens?! LOL
> 
> I'd love to see a reissue Fender Talon in a seven. I'm sure they could sell one of those
> 
> No, seriously, though, Fender makes good stuff. I don't get too excited about their new offerings, since to me, they look like the old offerings every year, but that's what they do best.




LOL is right

Fender @ 7 string?

2025 maybe?


----------



## sonority (Jan 22, 2015)

jamesfarrell said:


> LOL is right
> 
> Fender @ 7 string?
> 
> 2025 maybe?



I inquired about this a few months ago. The Custom Shop will build a 7 string Strat - but it costs $6800 plus 36 months. 

As far as Talons, they don't have the templates for those and you're looking at $10k or more, so....yeah.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XRLnP5-NsA


----------



## Doombreed (Jan 22, 2015)

JD27 said:


> I wouldn't think they would be, but that's the only way they end up under $1000.



MiJ perhaps?

Also, I don't think these have been posted yet:

NAMM 2015: Fender Custom Shop's wildest guitars in pictures | Introduction | Guitar News | MusicRadar


----------



## yingmin (Jan 22, 2015)

sonority said:


> I inquired about this a few months ago. The Custom Shop will build a 7 string Strat - but it costs $6800 plus 36 months.



Every one of us should go to our local Fender dealer and ask for a CS quote on a 7-string Strat, preferably with similar specs. It would be interesting to see whether, if enough people did this, Someone at Fender would get the hint and do at least a limited production run.


----------



## yingmin (Jan 22, 2015)

Doombreed said:


> MiJ perhaps?



I doubt you'll ever be able to get a new MIJ Fender for less than $1000 again. Even stuff that used to be MIJ, like the Geddy Lee bass, is now MIM.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 23, 2015)

Dave Murray signature is indeed MIM. Don't think I would pay that much for one.

Dave Murray Stratocaster® | Fender Electric Guitars


----------



## Harry (Jan 23, 2015)

3074326 said:


> According to the Fender rep whom I deal with, they're done with the Specials. My comment was based on info from the rep, not the release in the thread. But the Specials not being on that list may or may not support the rep's info.



Having looked at the updated site, all the models confirmed as discontinued so far for this year are not on the site (some of the Blacktops, Mayer sig, etc). Very obvious sounding here, I know, but it makes sense to simply leave the models you're no longer making off the site.
So why would Fender update the site and go to the effort to put the apparently discontinued American Specials on their site? It just doesn't add up at all. Why not just leave them off the site like the other models that got dropped?
Not saying I don't believe you, but it's all kinda strange. 



JD27 said:


> Dave Murray signature is indeed MIM. Don't think I would pay that much for one.
> 
> Dave Murray Stratocaster® | Fender Electric Guitars



Compared to a MIM Standard with Floyd, you get the 9.5-14 compound radius fretboard which is normally only an American Deluxe thing, all 3 pickups are Seymour Duncans, and what appears to be a slightly better trem.
It would cost you more to buy the Mexi Floyd and then mod it to those specs than just buying the Murray straight up, so it's not such a bad deal when you think of it that way 
Hopefully someone gets one, really curious to see/hear how these things sound and play.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 23, 2015)

Harry said:


> Compared to a MIM Standard with Floyd, you get the 9.5-14 compound radius fretboard which is normally only an American Deluxe thing, all 3 pickups are Seymour Duncans, and what appears to be a slightly better trem.
> It would cost you more to buy the Mexi Floyd and then mod it to those specs than just buying the Murray straight up, so it's not such a bad deal when you think of it that way
> Hopefully someone gets one, really curious to see/hear how these things sound and play.



The better hardware/pickups are nice, just haven't been thrilled with any of the MIM Fender's I have owned.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2015)

The P at 1:57.


----------



## yingmin (Jan 26, 2015)

God damn it, why didn't they release the Sherwood Green and Burgundy Mist Strats with matching headstocks as American Fenders? The surf green American Standard Strat is okay, but I'd really prefer it have a maple fretboard, and I like darker greens than Surf. Even Seafoam would have been an improvement.

That Antigua baritone is incredibly tempting, even without vibrato. The double-bound Tele was intriguing until I found out it was a John 5 model. Looking at it on Squier's site, he managed to not .... it up too badly.


----------



## Stereordinary (Jan 27, 2015)

BucketheadRules said:


> What's the playability like with the Mastery bridge? My JM with its Mustang bridge doesn't like anything much lighter than 11s and the action is pretty high. I'm looking for something that'll make it play better, basically, because I have to fight it too much.



I may be biased, but in my opinion the Mastery Bridge is the best bridge you can get, period. I believe they enhance the best qualities and playability of any guitar they can be put on. Some people complain about the extra little treble high-end zing that the bridge can add, saying that they are overly bright. But in my experience that's more of an added resonance that is difficult to get any other way. I mean, if the guitar is too bright you can always turn your tone knob down or use lower value pots right? But if a guitar is dark and lacks resonance, you're starting from a baseline that's much harder to work with. 

Not that there aren't other great bridges out there, for sure there are. But the Mastery is my favorite.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 27, 2015)

Harry said:


> Having looked at the updated site, all the models confirmed as discontinued so far for this year are not on the site (some of the Blacktops, Mayer sig, etc). Very obvious sounding here, I know, but it makes sense to simply leave the models you're no longer making off the site.
> So why would Fender update the site and go to the effort to put the apparently discontinued American Specials on their site? It just doesn't add up at all. Why not just leave them off the site like the other models that got dropped?
> Not saying I don't believe you, but it's all kinda strange.
> 
> ...



I've ordered one. Looking forward to it. Not thrilled about the mexi build but in essence, I've tried several mexi strats and they have been great! I owned the Dave Murray US version which was a fantastic guitar but I just missed the Floyd on it and thus, sold it. I just hope I get a good build on this one.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 27, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The P at 1:57.




Except for the blocks, and lack of pickup cover, that's a dead-on visual match for my '78 Fender.


----------



## RevelGTR (Jan 28, 2015)

Every year, all I want from Fender is an AVRI Esquire. But it never happens. If they do it, I'll buy one. And I know I could just convert an AVRI tele but DAMMIT that's not the same.


----------

